# Call me confused



## Borch1965 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hello everyone. 

I own a Montgomery Ward 522 snowblower, bought it 20 years ago. This year it finally needed work done. Typical auger belt replacement. That's when my confusion started. Model number TMO-35205A-A063B. TMO is an MTD number, but unable to find out anything else. Original owner told me it was bought in the mid 80's before MTD bought Gilson, so it should have a Gilson number. When looking for auger bearing, what they show is not what I need. 

Please shed some light on me. 

Thank you


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I think this page has lots of info to help you out 

The Gilson SNOW BLOWER Shop, FAQ


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Old stuff like that from re-branded sources, I just take out the part and see if it has any numbers on it. Like bearings, would have the original bearing manufacturers number on, etc. Belts are easy. I just bring them to the auto parts store and say I need something that looks like this. . . 

That may be quicker than trying to do a parts lookup that may or may not exist.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

True - but I have spent hours chasing my tail at parts stores as well.... and still ended up not quite right. If you can find a cross reference part number your life is easier in the end. Then you have the ability to mail order the part much cheaper and usually better quality.


----------



## Borch1965 (Feb 13, 2016)

Been to the Gilson page, love it but doesn't have what I am looking for. Actually looking for a parts lookup and or tear down. Would like to know where each springs goes instead of guessing. Just an odd model, like it was made between company buy outs and got lost in the shuffle. Think it is part Gilson and part MTD. Auger housing looks like Gilson and the rest MTD.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Bearings should be easy. All Bali bearings have numbers on them, unsealed will have numbers on one of the races. the sealed bearings will have the number on the seal, and most of the numbers are universal. Or you can [precisely] measure outside, inside, and width. Seals also have numbers, or they can be measured also, shaft size[inside] will be the same size as the bearing inside. Hopefully you will come up with a catalogue. Try 
parsandservice.com
Sid


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Borch1965 (Feb 13, 2016)

Well, this forum was a bust. Thought someone on this site had a clue. Sorry to have wasted your time. The auger and bearing are Gilson, housing MTD, friction drive(unknown). wheel and tire MTD.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Birch
V belts are sized by width and length. Some have teeth and some a smooth v's. Beyond that they are separated by quality of materials and v angle. With your old belt in hand, you will be able to find something that works. Bearings go by od, I'd and width. Any bearing shop will find you a match. Have faith. MH


----------



## firedudetl1 (Jan 26, 2016)

newbie to this site, but everyone has been helpful - you asked about belts - good mower/small engine shop should be able to take the old belt and match it to a new one, then go about 1/2 inch smaller - bearing shops regularly measure bearing to match - as for springs, try to post some pictures of the area you need the help on and someone will figure it out


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Borch1965 said:


> Well, this forum was a bust. Thought someone on this site had a clue. Sorry to have wasted your time. The auger and bearing are Gilson, housing MTD, friction drive(unknown). wheel and tire MTD.


Gee, I guess we're all as confused by your vintage Montgomery Ward whatsit as you are. Sorry we didn't provide the answer you were looking for as quickly as you had wanted. The internet is a wonderful thing. You found us, I hope you find the parts you are looking for through your own searches.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Borch1965 said:


> Well, this forum was a bust. Thought someone on this site had a clue. Sorry to have wasted your time. The auger and bearing are Gilson, housing MTD, friction drive(unknown). wheel and tire MTD.


First post yesterday @ 3:30. This post this morning @ 6:40. ... And this forum "is a bust" ? Patience is the key, sir. We really do enjoy helping people with problems but not all of us live on here all the time. Please be patient and if anybody has an answer believe me, they'll be along and will be more than happy to share their knowledge. Just be patient and in the meantime keep searching. If the needed part are out there they'll be found.:white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Borch1965 said:


> Well, this forum was a bust. Thought someone on this site had a clue. Sorry to have wasted your time. The auger and bearing are Gilson, housing MTD, friction drive(unknown). wheel and tire MTD.


How about a little appreciation for those who took the time to offer what help they could? It seemed to me you got some helpful and well intentioned answers.

Sometimes people don't have the precise answer but that doesn't mean they don't have a "clue". Being anonymous behind a screen name doesn't entitle you to be disrespectful. 

Also, if someone reads this who does have the answer, they might be discouraged from helping by what you wrote above.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

35261 operator & parts manual. 

Sincerely,
- clueless classicat


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

:bestpost: 

LOL


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I have one of those Montgomery Ward snowblowers in the shed with a blown motor but i do have the manual in the shed. Too bad he wasn't more patient I would have gone out to the shed to get the manual even though it was 8 degrees F this morning. I guess i won't be going out there now.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Is it really possible that this snowblower is a mix of Gilson and MTD parts?
seems unlikely to me, but maybe..

Pete's Gilson site seems to show that Gilson went to Lawn Boy, then Lawn boy went to Toro..but Toro never used any Gilson designs.

I dont recall any mention of MTD anywhere in the Gilson evolutionary tree.

thanks,
Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Borch


I forgot to say Hi yesterday but I too did try to pull up info on your machine and like you mentioned, struck out.

Folks please remember we're here to help. If someone gets frustrated it's just human nature. The OP may have been a bit rude but it was directed at the forum and not at anyone personally. Please don't take it personally.

If you really feel upset at his comments best thing to do is just leave him in the dark and move on.



:troll:


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Pretty sure your right Scot - I don't think MTD was involved in Gilson at all back then. 

Carl - don't throw away the manual! Hopefully you will get the old girl fixed up, but the manuals have value these days......


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

You don't always hear from people that are scouring the web looking for your info but don't post about it when they don't find anything. 

I will say it.....so long borch1965, you won't be missed. Your personality doesn't fit in here.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Gee, sorry I missed this....

If the model number has a TMO prefix Gilson has nothing whatsoever to do with it. Montgomery Ward parted company with Gilson prior to Gilson's own end. For whatever reason MW simply went to a new source for OPE just as they had left Simplicity when the went to Gilson in the 60's.

You will probably need to contact MTD directly or visit a dealer with an old library. They probably have not bothered to put the old legacy documentation online.

Pete


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Borch1965 said:


> Well, this forum was a bust. Thought someone on this site had a clue. Sorry to have wasted your time. The auger and bearing are Gilson, housing MTD, friction drive(unknown). wheel and tire MTD.


I'd be interested in seeing this. 

There was an oddball collaboration Gilson had with someone, MTD maybe where something like a string trimmer power head was married to a Gilson Snow Cannon collector assembly. I seem to have misplaced the pictures. 

Pete


----------



## Borch1965 (Feb 13, 2016)

I was just hoping the brain trust here was smarter than I. Talked with the original owner and found out the auger housing was replaced, apparently he tried to snowblow a brick and it bent auger and shaft. His mechanic replaced it with another housing which neither of us know where he got it from. He has long since passed so asking him won't happen anytime soon. This is an odd machine to say the least.


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

This is a very knowledgeable and helpful group on this forum and will gladly help you out. Just be patient. If you can post pictures of your machine I am sure someone will identify both sections for you.:welcome:


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

As they say, a picture is worth a thousand words. Sounds like you've got something that would make up the lyrics for a country song, being built one piece at a time. I'll bet our group here could put together a pretty darn good notion of what you've got with a picture or two.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

exactly, with parts being swapped out with other manufacture parts- no one will know that unless they see a pic. send a couple pics and we'll see what comes up.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Borch1965 said:


> Well, this forum was a bust. Thought someone on this site had a clue. Sorry to have wasted your time. The auger and bearing are Gilson, housing MTD, friction drive(unknown). wheel and tire MTD.


I just re-read Borch's post. Seems he's *apologizing to US*, for wasting *our* time. He wasn't saying coming here was a waste of his time. I can see there may have been some confusion here. 
Anyway, I apologize for initially misreading your post, Borch. I really do hope you get this all sorted out partswise. It's got to be a major headache trying to match up parts to a frankenstien machine.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It can't be any worse than trying to figure out parts for one of these (see photo) 
Apparently fell off the back of a Toro truck one day :icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


----------



## Borch1965 (Feb 13, 2016)

I was making a feeble attempt at an apology. This place this great, soon i will post pictures.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Since the bearing is part of the front "unknown" part. Make sure to get a couple close up pics of the auger gear case as well to help a positive ID of the whole front. This way instead of just finding a bearing that will work, you will have a model number or a parts breakdown for future repairs.


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2015)

Any auto parts store worth a darn or farm equipment parts dealer will have one of this belt measuring sticks on hand.










If the belt is only broken in one place it will still work just fine.
As for bearings the above also applied in a different manner as they will measure the inside dia and the outside dia if they can not find the part number on the bearing. If the bearing is totally missing they can measure the shaft and the bearing outer race.

How to Find Bearing Numbers by Size | eHow

I tried to find a picture of a bearing showing the number but had no results. Would take me a while to get a picture of one and post it.

 Al


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> First post yesterday @ 3:30. This post this morning @ 6:40. ... And this forum "is a bust" ? Patience is the key, sir. We really do enjoy helping people with problems but not all of us live on here all the time. Please be patient and if anybody has an answer believe me, they'll be along and will be more than happy to share their knowledge. Just be patient and in the meantime keep searching. If the needed part are out there they'll be found.:white^_^arial^_^0^_


 Sometimes me thinks I am here way to much.:facepalm_zpsdj194qh I guess I really do need to get a life.mg::emoticon-south-park


----------

